# Billing multiple excision to Medicare



## ASC CODER (Mar 19, 2010)

If you have 20 lipoma excisions and you are billing Medicare would the correct way be

example

24071 x 2 units Rt 214.8
24071 59 Lt 214.8
24075 x11 units 59 Rt 214.8
24075 x 6 units 59 Lt 214.8


----------



## capricew (Mar 19, 2010)

I have found with Medicare that it is better to not do a code x 2

each code should be listed individually with proper use of modifiers of course 


i know in this case it is a lot of line items, but thats how i would do it, providing that my dictation was sufficient with size and depth of each tumor excision and location.

Caprice Walder, CPC


----------



## ASC CODER (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats were I was headed too but its nice to get a second opinion. Thanks


----------



## capricew (Mar 19, 2010)

Anytime!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 22, 2010)

lgentry said:


> If you have 20 lipoma excisions and you are billing Medicare would the correct way be
> 
> example
> 
> ...



Unless you can be more specific with modifiers (hcpcs location modifiers), what you have stated is correct.  If you list multiple lines with the same CPT/modifier combo, they will be denied as duplicate.  You are better off with "units".


----------

